
Ask HN: Why is PostgreSQL so popular now? - gitgud
In the past year or so it seems like everyone is recommending PostgreSQL and building products with it.<p>It&#x27;s been around since 1996 according to wikipedia, so why is there a resurgence now?<p>Are there new features? advances in tooling? Sharding?
======
Findeton
Because it works, it's reliable, it has good ACID compliance, it can scale,
and it's supported by the big cloud providers.

